# A Dims cookie exchange?



## MisticalMisty (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to admit that I haven't thoroughly thought it out..but would anyone be interested in a dimensions cookie exchange?

Kinda like Secret Snowflake but with cookies?

Just thinking out loud...what do you guys think?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 23, 2009)

So, if anyone is interested..I had a thought.

Everyone can "sign up" in this thread. We start a pm chain going with addresses..and you send a half dozen or full dozen cookies to each person on the list.

again..open to suggestions.


I wanna bake this holiday..but can't afford to keep all the cookies..LOL


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 25, 2009)

This sounds like such a fun idea! Unfortunately this year I can't afford it at all.  If you do this again next year I'll try my best to be a part of it. I want a chance to share my Great Grandma's Christmas cookies! :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 25, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> This sounds like such a fun idea! Unfortunately this year I can't afford it at all.  If you do this again next year I'll try my best to be a part of it. I want a chance to share my Great Grandma's Christmas cookies! :eat2:



We may have to try it next year...it seems like you and I are the only interested parties..lol


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 26, 2009)

Well then I guess we can each get a real big box of cookies from each other! Sounds good to me!  :eat2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 26, 2009)

I love the idea, just not sure about the logistics. That's why I go to my church's Cookie Walk every year. I donate cut-outs (both white and gingerbread), cream cheese mints, some mini-fruitcakes and maybe some Divinity candy. Frank makes chocolate covered pretzels. 

I hopefully will come home with a couple kinds of fudge, and other Christmassy types of things I never learned to make or don't have time for. It's all good.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 27, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Well then I guess we can each get a real big box of cookies from each other! Sounds good to me!  :eat2:





BBW Betty said:


> I love the idea, just not sure about the logistics. That's why I go to my church's Cookie Walk every year. I donate cut-outs (both white and gingerbread), cream cheese mints, some mini-fruitcakes and maybe some Divinity candy. Frank makes chocolate covered pretzels.
> 
> I hopefully will come home with a couple kinds of fudge, and other Christmassy types of things I never learned to make or don't have time for. It's all good.



Yeah..the logistics are throwing me off as well. 

My thought was to get some people signed up in this thread...we start a chain pm with all of our addresses and you send either 1/2 dozen or a dozen cookies to each person on the list. Then everyone would get some sort of cookies.

That was my idea at least..lol..can you think of a different way to do it?


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would like to do it but don't know how to ship cookies? And because of the cost to ship, I could probably only send them to one person...like if we drew names somehow and did a secret santa type thing or something. If you know what I mean. I hope. lol


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 27, 2009)

goofy girl has a good idea. Since it might cost too much to send to too many people maybe you could just send to one (or maybe two) people. Like she said you could draw names. The head cookie elf (I'm guessing that would probably be Misty) could write the names of anyone interested down on a piece of paper and she could draw names for us and match people up. Another idea would be to let people know what kind of cookies you are making and people could ask to be matched up with someone whose cookies they would like to try. That might not work out as well though because maybe everyone wants to pick one person's cookies if they sound really yummy. 
Just throwing ideas out there. Hope you can work this out.


----------



## toni (Nov 27, 2009)

I am in, sounds likfe fun! What is better than cookies in the mail? Whatever you guys figure out, let me know.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 27, 2009)

Drawing names would be cool! You'll have to be comfortable giving out your address to others to participate.


Bridget, you just put them in plastic bags, wrap them in bubble wrap and you can ship them in a small box or in a padded envelope.

We could give people until December 4th to sign up...is that enough/not enough time? Then I'll draw names.

Then you could send as many or as little as you want.

I'm excited!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok..this is how it's going to work 


If you'd like to participate, just make a post in this thread expressing your desire to join us. **You have to be willing to share your address with the person who receives your name**

Anyone can sign up between now and Dec 11th at midnight. I will randomly assign cookie recipients. I will pm each person and let them know who they have. Once you receive that pm, you message your person, request their address and ask about allergies!


You decide how many cookies you want to send. A great way to pack them is to put them in baggies, wrap in bubble wrap and then place in a box or padded envelope..depending on how many you send out. 

Remember to send the recipe along with your cookies! 

Add your name to this list and repost if you're in!


1. MisticalMisty
2. Toni


----------



## Brenda (Nov 28, 2009)

If you put them in a padded envelope they will most likely get crushed. They need to be packed in box with a lot of packing material cushioning them.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 28, 2009)

Brenda said:


> If you put them in a padded envelope they will most likely get crushed. They need to be packed in box with a lot of packing material cushioning them.



I think it depends. I had a friend send some once like that..and they arrived just fine.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 28, 2009)

As long as the post office does not put any thing heavy on it... Since you can't control that a box is the safe bet.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 28, 2009)

If they were in a tin or something inside the envelope it would probably work. 

I would probably use a box anyway, just because of the volume of the cookies and I think it costs the same to mail the box and the envelope...I think? LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't forget to add your name to the list if you wanna participate..so I know who's in and who isn't!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 28, 2009)

Brenda said:


> If you put them in a padded envelope they will most likely get crushed. They need to be packed in box with a lot of packing material cushioning them.



I have to second this. Do not put in a padded envelope. Best thing to do is pack them as tightly as possible in a plastic container (I used Gladware containers) or tin and then put into the smallest box you can with lots of packing peanuts (or some have used actual popcorn). I had the best luck with this method when I was regularly shipping cookies to a special someone.


MisticalMisty said:


> I think it depends. I had a friend send some once like that..and they arrived just fine.



Misty, I think you must have been extremely lucky and/or the cookies didn't have far to travel. I would not recommend packing in a padded envelope, unless you hope they arrive in crumbles.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 28, 2009)

Okie dokie..don't pack in envelopes.

I saw a commercial for the USPS today about a cookie exchange. They were advertising their flat rate boxes. So, you can ship anything that fits in the box for 8 bucks and some change.

That's not too horrible!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh, if we can do the drawing one name thing I'm totally in. I wish I could send cookies to everyone but I just cant


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 28, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Oh, if we can do the drawing one name thing I'm totally in. I wish I could send cookies to everyone but I just cant



awesome! I'm adding you to the list 

1. MisticalMisty
2. Toni
3. Goofy girl


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 29, 2009)

OK, if just sending to one, count me in. 

1. MisticalMisty
2. Toni
3. Goofy girl
4. BBW Betty


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 29, 2009)

yay! I'm glad that this is working out and people are interested!


----------



## mybluice (Nov 29, 2009)

1. MisticalMisty
2. Toni
3. Goofy girl
4. BBW Betty
5. mybluice


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 29, 2009)

1. MisticalMisty
2. Toni
3. Goofy girl
4. BBW Betty
5. mybluice
6. Berna


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 29, 2009)

WOO HOO!! Spread the word girlies!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Dec 1, 2009)

1. MisticalMisty
2. Toni
3. Goofy girl
4. BBW Betty
5. mybluice
6. Berna
7. Lissa


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 3, 2009)

Great!

Here's a question. Do you guys think we should wait until the 11th? I'm not sure how much more participation we are going to gain.

Just let me know 

Misty


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm ready whenever anyone else is, so just let me know.

Thanks for organizing, Misty!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 3, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> I'm ready whenever anyone else is, so just let me know.
> 
> Thanks for organizing, Misty!



My pleasure  I think we need 1 more person for it to be even! If we don't get someone, I don't mind sending to 2 people.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 4, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> My pleasure  I think we need 1 more person for it to be even! If we don't get someone, I don't mind sending to 2 people.



It doesn't need to be even. It works with any number. 1 sends to 2. 2 sends to 3, etc. Last number (in this case, 7) sends to 1.


----------



## Cat (Dec 4, 2009)

Can I participate if I send jars of jam instead of cookies?


----------



## Goddess Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

I want in:

1. MisticalMisty
2. Toni
3. Goofy girl
4. BBW Betty
5. mybluice
6. Berna
7. Lissa
8. Patty


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 4, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> It doesn't need to be even. It works with any number. 1 sends to 2. 2 sends to 3, etc. Last number (in this case, 7) sends to 1.



I didn't even think of that, I thought it had to be even too. You learn something new everyday. :bow:



Cat said:


> Can I participate if I send jars of jam instead of cookies?



I think that would be cool! Is this up for a vote or up to the head cookie elf? 


When are the cookies being baked/mailed? I think might actually be able to do this after all. :happy:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 4, 2009)

We can do it anytime, I don't mind doing it earlier. I've been trying to decide what kind of cookies I want to make but haven't decided yet. Most of my recipes come from Dims so I think I'll have to call my Mom for something different LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> It doesn't need to be even. It works with any number. 1 sends to 2. 2 sends to 3, etc. Last number (in this case, 7) sends to 1.



Thanks Randi. I played around with it forever last night!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2009)

Cat said:


> Can I participate if I send jars of jam instead of cookies?



Sure! I don't think people would mind receiving home made jam! I know I wouldn't!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2009)

Goddess Patty said:


> I want in:
> 
> 1. MisticalMisty
> 2. Toni
> ...



Ok. I've added Cat and her Jams. Patty..welcome to the group 

Anyone else? We'll give it until Sunday at Midnight. I'll get everyone paired off and you'll have plenty of time to get each other's addresses!

Jersey,

just as long as you get them to your person before Christmas. If you can, add yourself to the list 

Woot Woot!


Oh and when everyone receives their goodies, don't forget pictures! I wanna see! LOL


----------



## toni (Dec 4, 2009)

Cat said:


> Can I participate if I send jars of jam instead of cookies?



Jam???? That is fruit. I want cookies! Sugar, fat and butter. LOL
If you get me, make sure you add a box of oreos to my jam.


----------



## Cat (Dec 4, 2009)

It's fruit...but lots of sugar!
I'd be happy to send cookies along with the jam for anyone who wants fat with the sugar. 

Thanks for including me and my jams!


----------



## toni (Dec 4, 2009)

Yum, sugar. What kind do you make?


----------



## Cat (Dec 4, 2009)

This year I made 31 varieties, primarily with fruits from our orchard and garden -- raspberries, peaches, plums, apricots, etc.


----------



## toni (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, that is pretty impressive.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 4, 2009)

Cat said:


> Can I participate if I send jars of jam instead of cookies?



Hey Cat, 

I was just looking through your Etsy shop and ready to place an order (yeah, finally. lol) but was wondering - what is chocolate raspberry spread?

And do you have some faves that you can recommend? I am getting a bunch but want to know which ones you think are not to be missed


----------



## Cat (Dec 4, 2009)

Chocolate Raspberry Spread is a raspberry jam with chocolate added. The recipe says 'spread', so I assume there must be some jam definition where chocolate goodness cannot be part of the equation? Not sure on that, really. 

Favorite new varieties this year: Cinnamon Peach and Rosemary Peach. The latter has a hint of rosemary and lime which is just yummy.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 4, 2009)

Cat said:


> Chocolate Raspberry Spread is a raspberry jam with chocolate added. The recipe says 'spread', so I assume there must be some jam definition where chocolate goodness cannot be part of the equation? Not sure on that, really.
> 
> Favorite new varieties this year: Cinnamon Peach and Rosemary Peach. The latter has a hint of rosemary and lime which is just yummy.



ok, I'll stop derailing thread now - going to order! hehe

(I had the rosemary one on my list, going to add the cinnamon one!)


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 4, 2009)

Totally in.

1. MisticalMisty
2. Toni
3. Goofy girl
4. BBW Betty
5. mybluice
6. Berna
7. Lissa
8. Patty
9. Cat
10. Jennifer


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 4, 2009)

I wanted tips and ideas so here is how to mail cookies from allrecipes


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2009)

Those are great tips. Thanks Bridget!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Dec 5, 2009)

I am also good with sooner!! I will be baking all weekend!! Can't wait to send out a bunch of Cookies and other goodies!!
:eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok..I drew names today and this is how it came out!


Berna-Toni

Misty-Patty

Cat-Lissa

Goofy-Jennifer

BBWBetty-mybluice


Make sure you PM your partner for their addresses/allergies/favs/etc.

Please remember to post pics once you get your goodies! Let the fun begin 

MIsty


----------



## toni (Dec 6, 2009)

Yay! I can't wait to start baking this weekend. :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 6, 2009)

I think it was cookie fate that Jennifer and I were paired up because we just PM'd our addresses to each other at the same exact moment. Weird! LOL

This is SOOO fun. I can't wait!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 11, 2009)

I got my treats today!

View attachment 74130



Patty..THANK YOU SO MUCH! They are absolutely amazing! I've already had 3...they will probably be gone by tomorrow night..LOL

Thanks again so much!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 11, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I got my treats today!
> 
> Patty..THANK YOU SO MUCH! They are absolutely amazing! I've already had 3...they will probably be gone by tomorrow night..LOL
> 
> Thanks again so much!



What kind of cookies are they? The jar looks like salsa? 

I wish I would've had the time to go in on this, I love to bake but I wouldn't have been able to get anything out in time. Can't wait to see everyone else's pictures!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 11, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> What kind of cookies are they? The jar looks like salsa?
> 
> I wish I would've had the time to go in on this, I love to bake but I wouldn't have been able to get anything out in time. Can't wait to see everyone else's pictures!



It's tamales and salsa.

lol.

They are goooooood


----------



## mybluice (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow! That was fast. I just got my first cookie dough made today thanks to my dad. I plan on getting the rest done this weekend.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 11, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's tamales and salsa.
> 
> lol.
> 
> They are goooooood



Ohh. I thought you guys were only exchanging cookies.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 11, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Ohh. I thought you guys were only exchanging cookies.



I had a special request!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 11, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I got my treats today!
> 
> View attachment 74130
> 
> ...



Where is my share? I should get half for birthing you..I mean I was in labor for hours and hours,I think that should be worth 6.....LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 11, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Where is my share? I should get half for birthing you..I mean I was in labor for hours and hours,I think that should be worth 6.....LOL



Ummm...I ate them. They are in my tummy.:blush:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow, I haven't even decided what kind of cookies to make yet!! LOL 

Misty & Patty those look (looked? past tense I guess is appropriate here  ) delicious!!

I think they would have lasted about 15 minutes in my house :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 12, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Wow, I haven't even decided what kind of cookies to make yet!! LOL
> 
> Misty & Patty those look (looked? past tense I guess is appropriate here  ) delicious!!
> 
> I think they would have lasted about 15 minutes in my house :happy:



Me either..lol. I had planned on baking today..but I'm not feeling up to par. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow and get some goodies off to Patty!


----------



## Goddess Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Im glad you liked them Misty. I wish I could have fit more but I couldnt. and I couldnt leave out the salsa. tamales are the best with homemade salsa. hope it wasnt to chile hot for you.
So Im assuming you didnt get your other package yet? I was making tamales all week and I thought, I might as well make mistys cookies now. So thats why you got your goodies so quick. 
Let me know when you get it. I think you will be pleased


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 12, 2009)

I bought everything today and I'm baking tomorrow! So, my "goofy" little cookie buddy should be expecting goodies by the middle of this next week.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 12, 2009)

Goddess Patty said:


> Im glad you liked them Misty. I wish I could have fit more but I couldnt. and I couldnt leave out the salsa. tamales are the best with homemade salsa. hope it wasnt to chile hot for you.
> So Im assuming you didnt get your other package yet? I was making tamales all week and I thought, I might as well make mistys cookies now. So thats why you got your goodies so quick.
> Let me know when you get it. I think you will be pleased



Patty..the tamales are gone already..lol They were amazing! Thank you so much!

Yay for cookies! I'll definitely let you know when they show up.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 13, 2009)

BBWTexan said:


> I bought everything today and I'm baking tomorrow! So, my "goofy" little cookie buddy should be expecting goodies by the middle of this next week.



YAY! I'm making yours today too  



Ok, is it strange that I bake all season long and have cookies in the house for like, at least 6 weeks straight but I am beyond excited to *get* them from someone else?? lol

This was such a fun idea, Misty! :bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 13, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> YAY! I'm making yours today too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Maybe next year more people will join in the fun.

I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## toni (Dec 13, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Ok, is it strange that I bake all season long and have cookies in the house for like, at least 6 weeks straight but I am beyond excited to *get* them from someone else?? lol



I want to live at your house :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 13, 2009)

toni said:


> I want to live at your house :eat2:



Oh my gosh it's ridiculous!! We get so cookied out by mid-January that we end up throwing the last dozen or so away because they've gone stale. And I actually get upset about that! lol which is silly because we eat cookies, cookies, cake and cookies from December to mid January. January is one of the very few times I crave fresh, crunchy vegetables LOL


----------



## toni (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay, that is just wrong. I am looking at you in a whole other light right now. Throwing away cookies is an act against humanity. There are needy chicks in NJ.

So, do you want my address or something? Redeem yourself. LOL


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 13, 2009)

toni said:


> Okay, that is just wrong. I am looking at you in a whole other light right now. Throwing away cookies is an act against humanity. There are needy chicks in NJ.
> 
> So, do you want my address or something? Redeem yourself. LOL



I know, I know lol it's horrible.


----------



## Cat (Dec 14, 2009)

I got treats...lots of treats! Thanks, Lissa!!
Most of the goodies arrived safely, but there were a couple of cookie casualties.
The sugar cookies are divine to taste and so sweetly decorated. I really like the ginger bread girl, too. Kinda looks like a fat chick in a muu-muu. Too cute to eat yet. I love the fudge and the toffee, too. 
My step-daughter was particularly fond of the peppermint bark. 

Thanks again, Lissa! 

Thanks to Misty for the awesome idea, too! 

View attachment IMG_5965.JPG


View attachment IMG_5967-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_5971-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_5974-1.JPG


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 14, 2009)

Those look great and that gingerbread girl is TOO CUTE!

Yay! I'm so glad everyone is having a good time!

Misty


----------



## Cat (Dec 14, 2009)

Just to let ya'll know, the Post Office is a little sluggish this time of year. 

I sent Lissa her package on the 8th...and it's still not delivered yet. 

Normally Priority mail takes 2-3 days, but we're up to 6 already. Maybe it was all the snow??


----------



## mybluice (Dec 14, 2009)

I got my package in the mail today. It contained: cream cheese mints, cranberry/pecan almond bark, cranberry nut clusters dipped in chocolate (no peanuts), chocolate covered pretzels (some white chocolate too and a few with caramel), cutout sugar and gingerbread cookies (decorated) and a jeweled fruitcake.:eat2: 

View attachment Me-2-1.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 14, 2009)

I got more goodies today! Thank you so much Patty. These are to DIE FOR!

I'm posting the recipes in case anyone is interested!







From your left:

At the back: Pecan Cream Cheese Squares
At the front: Vanilla Nut Drops
To the right: Holiday Toffee Bars



Pecan Cream Cheese Squares

1 (18.25 ounce) package yellow cake mix
3 eggs
1/2 cup butter, softened
2 cups chopped pecans
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
3 2/3 cups confectioners' sugar

Directions
In a mixing bowl, combine cake mix, 1 egg and butter. Stir in pecans; mix well.
Press into a greased 13-in. x 9-in. x 2-in. baking pan. In a mixing bowl, beat the
cream cheese, sugar and remaining eggs until smooth. Pour over pecan mixture.
Bake at 350 degrees F for 45-55 minutes or until golden brown. Cool on a wire rack; cut into squares. Store in the refrigerator.


Holiday Toffee Bars

1 cup butter or margarine, softened
1 cup packed brown sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 egg yolk
2 cups Gold Medal® all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup white chocolate chips
1/2 cup chopped nuts (pecans), if desired
1/4 cup milk chocolate chips (to drizzle over bars)

1. Heat oven to 350°F. Spray 13x9-inch pan with cooking spray. In large bowl, mix butter,
brown sugar, vanilla and egg yolk. Stir in flour and salt. Press in pan.
2. Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until very light brown (crust will be soft). Immediately sprinkle
chocolate chips on hot crust. Let stand about 5 minutes or until chocolate is soft; spread evenly. Sprinkle with nuts. Drizzle melted milk chocolate chips over done cookies.
3. Cool 30 minutes in pan on cooling rack. For bars, cut into 8 rows by 4 rows.


Vanilla Nut Drops (No bake cookies)

1 package graham crackers crushed
1 can any flavor cake frosting (I used vanilla cream)
1/2 chopped pecans and almonds
1 bag hershey kisses

Directions

1. Combine the crushed graham crackers with the frosting til completely mix thoroughly.
2. Form ping pong balls with this mixture and roll in the chopped nut blend.
3. Place on cookie sheet and push a hershey kiss into the middle of it and voila'. you have cookies.
4. Refrigerator for 1 hour.


----------



## mybluice (Dec 14, 2009)

Where's the pic of the goodies Misty?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 14, 2009)

mybluice said:


> Where's the pic of the goodies Misty?



The picture is there for me..Can you not see it at the top of the post?


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 14, 2009)

I can see the picture, Misty. 

I am SO going in on this next year. This stuff looks great! Misty, the cream cheese pecan bars look DIVINE. I've jotted down the recipe for those already. 

The gingerbread girl in the other picture is so cute!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 15, 2009)

Even though I didn't get in on the cookie exchange this year I'm still looking forward to seeing all the pics of what everyone sent one another. It all looks so delicious and fun! :eat2:


----------



## Goddess Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

So glad you received and liked the goodies Misty. Cant wait to receive your goodies.
This cookie exchange was alot of fun. Hope to do more exchanges throughout the year.



MisticalMisty said:


> I got more goodies today! Thank you so much Patty. These are to DIE FOR!
> 
> I'm posting the recipes in case anyone is interested!
> 
> ...


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 15, 2009)

OMG... I am making those Pecan Cream Cheese Squares immediately!! :eat2:

Unfortunately my making was delayed slightly (dough made, just not baked), so my package will be a little later than expected. However, we just got our countertop convection oven yesterday, so now I'll be able to double-time it with the regular oven!

Hang tight, cookie buddy!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 15, 2009)

Patty? Marry me?:wubu:


----------



## Goddess Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Only if you give me an onion ring for the ring Sandie!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 15, 2009)

BBWTexan said:


> OMG... I am making those Pecan Cream Cheese Squares immediately!! :eat2:
> 
> Unfortunately my making was delayed slightly (dough made, just not baked), so my package will be a little later than expected. However, we just got our countertop convection oven yesterday, so now I'll be able to double-time it with the regular oven!
> 
> Hang tight, cookie buddy!



It's ok! LOL Mine just went out today. I forgot to bring your Christmas card, so I typed a Christmas letter while I was at work and I think I forgot to put that in too. (I experienced some wicked horrible back pain when I was at the post office, so I'll feel lucky if I remembered to pay for postage considering how unfocused I was!! LOL) But just so you know what you will be eating lol, I sent you Noel's (sort of like a shortbread ball with walnuts and orange juice in the dough) and Oatmeal Scotchies (Oatmeal cookies with butterscotch chips) 


PS- they don't look nearly as fancy as anything else pictured here!!


----------



## mybluice (Dec 15, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> The picture is there for me..Can you not see it at the top of the post?




Yeah...ignore the pain medicine induced typing....it showed up after I posted that...lol.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 15, 2009)

Goddess Patty said:


> Only if you give me an onion ring for the ring Sandie!



Anything you want babe!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Dec 18, 2009)

I received Cat's Jam and they are absolutely divine!! This was an absolute blast, and I also would love to do more through out the year. 

View attachment DSCF0294.JPG


----------



## toni (Dec 18, 2009)

Baking cookies is not as easy as it looks! :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok guys..I've been mulling over the year round thing and this is what I kinda came up with....


We can do exchanges in the following months:

February-V-day
April-Easter
July 4th
October-Halloween
December

We can just call it a goodie exchange and see what we get. LOL Or, we can stick to doing a candy/cookie exchange.

I'd love to hear your thoughts/input 

Misty

P.S. Thanks to everyone who's participated. I wasn't sure if it would work or not, but clearly it has and I, for one, HAD A BLAST!


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 19, 2009)

I mailed mine out on Thursday, so hopefully they'll get to their destination soon!

I love seeing all of the pictures - this has been so fun!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 19, 2009)

BBWTexan said:


> I mailed mine out on Thursday, so hopefully they'll get to their destination soon!
> 
> I love seeing all of the pictures - this has been so fun!



I got them today!! Delicious! I'll take pics, even though there are only like 6 left LOL 

Sent mine Tuesday...nothing yet?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 19, 2009)

Taking advantage of being snowed in. Im having issues LOL. I bought a new cookie sheet and its to big for my stove. I have an apt size stove so is like half the size. Then when i started baking i realized that the stove is actually off temp by about 50 degrees. 

I have managed to make 5 dozen peanut butter and jelly cookies - very yummie BTW never had them before. Ive also made the 5 layer bar too. I have one more type of cookie to go but i may wait till tomorrow. 

TONI when we gonna get together.


----------



## toni (Dec 19, 2009)

Soon! Don't know how long my supply will last. I woke up this morning and half my gingerbread men "ran away". LOL

I am free Wednesday night, how about you?


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 19, 2009)

Mine arrived this afternoon. :eat2: There is fudge (which I absolutely adore and never have made), cinnamon candy, spiced tea (which I am sipping while I do my "internetting" tonight--and it hits the spot on a cold evening), peppernuts - a newly discovered favorite, a loaf each of choc. chip and pistacchio bread, peanut butter cup cookies, chocolate cookies and I think a vanilla - nut cookie (not sure; I haven't tried them all yet).

I love cookie exchanges! 

View attachment big.jpg


----------



## mybluice (Dec 19, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Mine arrived this afternoon. :eat2: There is fudge (which I absolutely adore and never have made), cinnamon candy, spiced tea (which I am sipping while I do my "internetting" tonight--and it hits the spot on a cold evening), peppernuts - a newly discovered favorite, a loaf each of choc. chip and pistacchio bread, peanut butter cup cookies, chocolate cookies and I think a vanilla - nut cookie (not sure; I haven't tried them all yet).
> 
> I love cookie exchanges!




Vanilla = Russian Tea Balls

I second the loving cookie exchanges!! And I forgot to publicly thank you for mine.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 19, 2009)

Im not gonna lie - my cookies are not that great -


----------



## toni (Dec 20, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> Im not gonna lie - my cookies are not that great -



What?!?!?!?!?!?!

Pffffff, I don't wanna hear that mess. Get back to baking, woman.


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry I haven't posted sooner, but I got mine yesterday and I had to get my husband to resize the pictures.

Holy cow, these things are delicious! Thanks Bridget!!

We had a family get-together for an early Christmas last night and very few have survived.

The Oatmeal Scotchies are absolutely fantastic, but the Noel's are soooooo up my alley with their hint of orange. Yum. 

I <3 cookie exchanges so much and cannot wait to do it again!! 

View attachment IMG_0652.JPG


View attachment IMG_0653.JPG


View attachment IMG_0654.JPG


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 20, 2009)

mybluice said:


> Vanilla = Russian Tea Balls
> 
> I second the loving cookie exchanges!! And I forgot to publicly thank you for mine.



Aha, that's the name. They are soooo gooooood. 

And thank you, as well. I've sampled almost everything now. All I can say is this: :eat2::eat1::eat2:


----------



## mybluice (Dec 20, 2009)

You are very welcome. I enjoyed making everything. I can share recipes if you would like.


----------



## Goddess Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

I got my package from Misty today. And oh man am I in cookie heaven. Thanks so much Misty. These taste fantastic and you sent me so much.:eat2:
Now hopefully I can find a good hiding place for them or my bf and son are going to wipe them out. LOL

Pictures are of the pretty packaging and then some samples of what was sent.  

View attachment IMG_8312.jpg


View attachment IMG_8314.jpg


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 21, 2009)

mybluice said:


> You are very welcome. I enjoyed making everything. I can share recipes if you would like.



Oh, yes please. In particular the Russian Tea Balls and the peppernuts. And the fudge; for once I just may try my hand at it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 21, 2009)

YAY!! I am glad they finally made it and that you like them.


----------



## mybluice (Dec 22, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Oh, yes please. In particular the Russian Tea Balls and the peppernuts. And the fudge; for once I just may try my hand at it.



Russian Tea Balls (my mom has made these for as long as I can remember)

1 cup butter
1 tsp. vanilla
1/2 cup powdered sugar
2 1/4 cup flour
1/4 tsp. salt
3/4 cup chopped nuts

Cream butter and vanilla adding powdered sugar gradually. Add flour, salt and nuts. Form into 1 1/2 inch thick balls. Bake 14-17 minutes @ 350 degrees.
Roll in powdered sugar after taking out of oven.
Cool.
Roll in powdered sugar again when cool.

Peppernuts (this is one my grandmother and mother have always made)

3/4 cup shortening
1 1/2 cup brown sugar
1 1/2 cup sugar
3 eggs
1/2 cup milk
1 tsp. vanilla
3/4 tsp. baking soda
3/4 tsp. cream of tarter
1 cup chopped walnuts
5 cups of flour

Cream shortening and sugars; beat in eggs and cream of tarter. Add baking soda, vanilla and 2 cups of flour. Add nuts and rest of flour gradually alternating with milk. Refrigerate for 1 hour. Roll into pencil-size logs. Cut into small bites to bake @ 350 degrees until light brown. Freeze remainder of dough logs. Take out and cut when ready to bake.


I just use the fudge recipe on the back of the marshmallow cream jar. When I buy a new jar just follow that recipe. It is easier than you think, just make sure you have a candy thermometor.

Enjoy!

I want the cream cheese mint recipe my grandmother use to make those when she was alive, but she didn't have a recipe.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you!! I plan to try those next year.

The mints are super-easy. The only thing is the first ones are a little mushy to work with, and then they get drier as you go.

Cream Cheese Mints

1/4 C butter
8 oz cream cheese
2 lbs powdered confectioner's sugar
flavorings and food coloring

Melt butter and cream cheese together in a heavy-bottomed pan, stirring until smooth. Remove from heat, and gradually stir in powdered sugar. Divide, and add desired flavorings / colors. Roll into small balls, place onto waxed paper, and flatten with a fork (or candy stamp if you have one). Let dry for several hours.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok here are some pics - I still dont know how to do multiple pics in a post so Ill do one at a time. I went to Toni's tonight and we exchanged cookies I thing I made out in the deal. I made peanutbutter and jelly cookies, triple chocolate cookies and 5 layer bars. Im not sure what Toni made me Ill let her tell.

These are the ones I made.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are Toni's 

Peanut butter with kisses and Ginger Bread men


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 23, 2009)

These look good. looks like some sort of yummie bar and some coconut cookies in there to.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 23, 2009)

The best part of the cookie exchange was seeing Toni and her family. Her girls are just so nice. Im a total fan of the girls and your guy is pretty nice too. 

Thanks Toni !!!


----------



## toni (Dec 24, 2009)

Awww, thanks Berna. You are so sweet. We loved having you over. Come whenever you want!

Here is the cookie list:
The boobie cookie, peanut butter cookie with two kisses. 
Caramel coconut cookie
Gingerbread man with frosting (and baby finger prints)
The ooey goey surprise has chocolate chip cookie base, caramel, marshmallows and M&Ms on top. It is more of a bar.

I have another pic of Berna and her cookies. It is very cute. I am going to post it in the AM. 

All of Berna's cookies were very good. My favorite is the 5 layer bar, the other two were really yummy but I have a thing for a bunch of flavors in my mouth at once.

I LOVE THE COOKIE EXCHANGE!!!!!


----------



## toni (Dec 24, 2009)

Berna and her goodies! 

View attachment berna.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 24, 2009)

toni said:


> Berna and her goodies!



Heh heh, that sounds naughty!  
Berna, you look so pretty in that pic! Love your hair!

Toni, I love the boobie cookies! Too cute.
Also, everything is better with baby fingerprints on it.


----------

